# Pourquoi la m.a.j de l'iPad + tard ?



## Mondana (9 Avril 2010)

S.Jobs parle d'une mise à jour de l'os pour cet automne, pourquoi pas en même temps que l'iPhone cet été ?

L'iPad V2 serait pas dans les cartons pour sep. / oct. ?


----------



## MacSedik (9 Avril 2010)

bah ça j'espère pas sinon là ça va freiner les achats. Je pense que c'est dû qu'au fait que les 2 plate-formes soient différentes et que porter l'iPhone OS 4 sur l'iPad demande un développement d'une version parallèle.


----------

